# sound problem

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

hab eine frage: mein sound geht zwar, aber sobald kde einen sound abspielt, krieg ich von xmms eine fehlermeldung, dass ev. das gerät nicht richtig konfiguriert ist, ein fasches outputplugin verwendet wird oder ein anderes programm das gerät blockiert....

was kann ich da tun?

thx

----------

## steveb

überprüfe mal dein arts deamon in kde. evt hast du dort was falsch eingestellt.

gruss

steve

----------

## _hephaistos_

danke für die antwort...

aber leider weiß ich gar nicht wie das geht... installiert hab ich das kde arts zeug, das weiß ich.

aber wie kann ich diesen dämon ändern?  :Smile: 

danke!

----------

## steveb

dämon? lustig  :Wink: 

geh ins kde control zentrum und dann auf "Sounds & Multimedia" und dann auf "Sound System" und dann auf "Hardware"

gruss

steve

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi steve,

ja, das dachte ich  :Smile:  aber wusste nicht, dass das ein dämon (natürlich daemon) ist.

ciao,

stefan

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ich habe lange herumprobiert, aber das problem besteht nach wie vor.

kde blockiert die soundkarte. dh:

 login - kde sounde - xmms abspielen -> fehlermeldung

hab auch "Auto Suspend" (von KDE sounds) auf 1 sec. gesetzt....

was soll ich denn unter "Select audio device" bei Hardware einstellen?

sonst noch irgendwelche tipps?

thx

----------

## disi

ich weiss nicht genau wie es bei kde ist, aber denke auch da musst du xmms sagen welchen treiber er nehmen soll.

unter optionen --> einstellungen den richtigen treiber wählen

also wenn du alsa installiert hast den alsa, wenn du arts benutzt den arts und wenn du oss im kernel hast den oss

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

leider, auch das hat nicht geholfen...

any other ideas?

----------

## rockhead

viele soundkarten haben zwei oder mehr eingänge.

das kannst du mit 

```
ls /dev/*dsp*
```

herausfinden.

hier solltest du dann zwei devices finden, z.b. /dev/dsp und /dev/adsp.

wahrscheinlich verwendest du den (default) oss-treiber für xmms.

hier kannst du ein alternatives gerät eintragen und zwar über 

das menü optionen-->einstellungen.

dort findest du ausgabe-plugin. wähle hier konfigurieren und klicke "verwende alternatives gerät" an. trage hier z.b. "/dev/adsp" ein.

du bestätigst alles mit ok und startest xmms einfach nochmal neu.

wenn deine soundkarte es unterstützt, kannst du jetzt zwei soundquellen über eine karte hören.

da ich kein kde verwende, bin ich nicht sicher, ob du auch den artsd abstellen musst.

viel glück

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ich finde eigentlich nur /dev/sound....

weitere von /dev:

cdroms  dri     fd      gpmctl  input   pty     shm     usb     vcc

discs   fb      floppy  ide     misc    scsi    sound   vc

aber ich glaub nicht, dass da sonst noch welche passen.

in /dev/sound ist /dsp und /mixer, wobei ich jetzt /dsp mit OSS verwende...

ich teste das mal durch.

danke derweilen!

----------

## rockhead

die /dev/dsp ist nur ein symlink auf /dev/sound/dsp.

dann solltest du zuminest mit "ls /dev/sound/*dsp*" mehrere devices finden, sonst hast du wohl pech.

welche karte nennst du denn dein eigen?

----------

## steveb

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> leider, auch das hat nicht geholfen...
> 
> any other ideas?

 also ich habe jetzt extra wegen dir den xmms gestartet und im kde control center die sound notifikationen eingestellt und mal einen versuch gemacht: ES LÄUFT beides zusammen  :Wink: 

hier mal meine konfiguration:

```
kde:

"Sound & Multimedia"

  "Sound System"

    "General"

    [x] Enable the sound system

    [x] Enable networked sound

    [x] Run with the highest possible priority (realtime priority)

    Sound buffer: 348 milliseconds (15 frames with 4096 bytes)

    [x] Auto-suspend if idle after: 60 seconds

    "Hardware"

    Select the audio device: Autodetect

    [x] Full duplex

"XMMS"

   "Preferences"

   Output Plugin: ALSA 1.2.10 output plugin [libALSA.so]

      "ALSA Driver configuration"

           Audio device: default

           "Advanced settings"

           Buffer time (ms): 500

           Period time (ms): 500

           [x] Mmap mode
```

was aber wohl noch wichtig ist:

```
thinkpad / # emerge -pv arts

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/arts-1.2.1  +alsa +artswrappersuid +esd +mad +oggvorbis  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

thinkpad / #
```

GENAU!! alsa mit artswrappersuid installieren  :Wink: 

ich habe bei mir dann artswrapper mit folgendem befehl bearbeitet (steht so im ebuild):

```
chmod +s /usr/kde/3.2/bin/artswrapper
```

das wäre es  :Wink: 

gruss

steve

----------

## _hephaistos_

wow!!

herzlichen dank für deine  mühen! kriegst mal ein bier, wenn wir uns sehen  :Smile: 

nein, im ernst!! das ist wahnsinn...

ich werde das jetzt mal ausführlich testen und hoffe, dass es auch bei mir einschlägt...

danke dir!

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo again,

meine soundkarte laut lspci:

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

sobald ich beim kde-control-center: "full duplex" aktiviere bekomme ich "Sound fatal error"  - cpu overload, aborting....

 :Sad: ((

----------

## steveb

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> wow!!
> 
> herzlichen dank für deine  mühen! kriegst mal ein bier, wenn wir uns sehen 
> 
> nein, im ernst!! das ist wahnsinn...
> ...

 

LOL  :Smile: 

bin aber kein bier-trinker

aber ich nehme das virtuelle bier gerne an.

gruss

steve

----------

## steveb

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hallo again,
> 
> meine soundkarte laut lspci:
> 
> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
> ...

 

ouch  :Wink: 

kann sein, dass die karte das nicht frisst?? lass es einfach mal sein (vorläufig).

wie sieht denn dein cat /etc/modules.d/alsa aus?

gruss

steve

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wie sieht denn dein cat /etc/modules.d/alsa aus?

 

das ist eine sehr gute frage! denn das gibts gar nicht....

whas ist da wieder los?[/quote]

----------

## steveb

hmm.... könnte sein, das dort der hund begraben ist?

hast du überhaupt alsa am laufen oder oss?

was für einen kernel hast du?

gruss

steve

----------

## _hephaistos_

hab den 2.4.24er (vanilla-sources) kernel...

also, wie seh ich, was läuft? /etc/init.d/ is kein alsa und kein oss...

es gibt auch keinen befehl alsa oder oss....

?????

----------

## steveb

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hab den 2.4.24er (vanilla-sources) kernel...
> 
> also, wie seh ich, was läuft? /etc/init.d/ is kein alsa und kein oss...
> 
> es gibt auch keinen befehl alsa oder oss....
> ...

 

```
emerge -v alsa
```

----------

## _hephaistos_

hm, das ist komisch - das hab ich vorhin auch schon bemerkt, aber völlig vergessen...

das will er für den 2.6er Kernel compilen -< ich hab aber 2.4.24.

was tu ich da, damit er das für den 2.4.24er nimmt?

thx

PS: aber lass mal gut sein für heute - danke dir! ich werd mal die ganzen alsa sachen (libraries) runterladen.

----------

## steveb

dann halt anders:

```
emerge -v media-sound/alsaplayer media-sound/alsa-utils media-sound/alsa-tools media-sound/alsa-driver media-libs/alsa-lib
```

gruss

SteveB

----------

## rockhead

unermüdlich, der steveb  :Smile: 

----------

## steveb

 *rockhead wrote:*   

> unermüdlich, der steveb 

 ein schweizer kennt keinen schmerz! ähhhh war doch irgendwie anders?!? scheisse! caffee stopp und nikotin stopp!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  muss schlafen gehen  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## steveb

ich glaube dass bis anhin der sound bei dir über sdl lief. darum dieses komische verhalten.

nachdem du morgen oder wann auch immer.... die alsa treiber zum fliegen bringst, wird das anders sein mit dem sound  :Smile: 

gruss

steve

----------

## rockhead

schau mal zuerst, ob du nen 2.6er kernel gebacken kriegst.

macht sound unglaublich viel einfacher.

muss jetzt schlafen, genau wie steveb  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

alsa is am compilen (die ganze zeile copy & paste von dir übernommen  :Smile: )

danke einstweilen....

kernel - schauma mal...

ciao

----------

## _hephaistos_

also - jetzt geht mal gar nichts mehr  :Smile: 

krieg nur noch fehlermeldungen.... (laufend)

mal schauen...

----------

## steveb

was für meldungen? mehr info, damit wir dir helfen können.

gruss

steve

----------

## _hephaistos_

also:

die ärgsten fehlermeldungen hab ich behoben.

alsaconf kennt meine soundkarte, aber /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

bringt folgendes am ende:

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: insmod snd-intel8x0 failed

das war aber gestern noch nicht!

dazu, wenn ich unter "Hardware" bei KDE bei "Select the audio device" alsa nehme kommt: 

"device: default can't be opened for playback (No such device)"

The sound server will continue using the null output device....

danke!!  :Smile: 

----------

## steveb

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> also:
> 
> die ärgsten fehlermeldungen hab ich behoben.
> 
> alsaconf kennt meine soundkarte, aber /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
> ...

 

hast du auch schön brav die media-sound/alsa-driver emergt?

wenn ja, dann überprüfe bitte, ob /usr/src/linux auf /usr/src/linux-2.4.24 zeigt? wenn nein, dann mach folgendes:

```
rm /usr/src/linux

cd /usr/src

ln -s linux-2.4.24 linux

emerge media-sound/alsa-driver
```

gruss

steve

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

danke für deine geduld.

ja, /usr/src/linux zeigt auf 2.4...

ich werd jetzt mal alles nochmal mergen - reboot und dann checken, weil ich checks nicht mehr  :Sad: 

danke einstweilen.

ciao

----------

## steveb

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> danke für deine geduld.

 man sagt mir nach, das sei eine meiner stärken. na ja... manchmal kann ich sehr ungeduldig werden, wenn man keine geduld mit mir hat  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

also wenn du dich mal wo nicht auskennst helf ich dir dann gerne  :Smile: )

nur, wo kennst DU dich nicht aus?????

----------

## steveb

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> also wenn du dich mal wo nicht auskennst helf ich dir dann gerne )
> 
> nur, wo kennst DU dich nicht aus?????

 es gibt sicherlich mehrere bereiche wo ich mich nicht auskenne und auch bereiche die ich nicht immer verstehe (FRAUEN!! kann man die (wenn man ein mann ist) verstehen??  :Wink: )

gruss

steve

----------

## _hephaistos_

also, die meldung, die jetzt kommt (schließen bringt nichts, die kommt immer wieder):

Error - artsmessage:

 Sounder server fatal error

AudioSubSystem::handleIO:write failed

len=4092, can_write=4094, errno=32 (Broken pipe)

This might be a sound hardware/driver specific problem (see aRts FAQ)

danke

----------

## steveb

läuft alsa jetzt?

gruss

steve

----------

## _hephaistos_

es ist so komisch, hab alle pakete, die du mir aufgeschrieben hast installiert.

aber bei emerge alsa will er wieder für 2.6er compilen. das versteh ich nicht?

dh: es wird noch immer nicht laufen oder? obwohl alsaconfig etc funktioniert

/etc/init.d/alsasound start usw geht...

danke

----------

## steveb

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> es ist so komisch, hab alle pakete, die du mir aufgeschrieben hast installiert.
> 
> aber bei emerge alsa will er wieder für 2.6er compilen. das versteh ich nicht?
> 
> dh: es wird noch immer nicht laufen oder? obwohl alsaconfig etc funktioniert
> ...

 

toll! dann hast du es installiert  :Wink: 

dass er den 2.6er kernel versucht zu installieren, hat offenbar etwas mit deinen "virtuals" zu tun und ist nicht weiter schlimm. du könntest versuchen das problem wie folgt zu lösen (kann aber sein, dass es immernoch vorhanden bleibt):

```
/usr/lib/portage/bin/regenworld

/usr/lib/portage/bin/fixvirtuals
```

okay... aber zurück zu alsa: du hast also alsa gestartet und hast keinen fehler erhalten? dann starte doch mal "alsamixer" und auf jedem dieser kanäle/balken die du siehst kann es sein dass du ein "MM" oben drauf hast. dieses "MM" bedeutet, dass beide kanäle (links und rechts) jeweils auf "muted" oder "mute" gesetzt sind (mute=stumm). du kannst mit den pfeil tasten nach links und rechts gehen und jeweils durch drücken der taste "m" auf der tastatur den entsprechenden kanal (sowohl links als auch rechts) von seinem stumm-sein befreien  :Wink: 

durch drücken von esc gelangst du wieder raus. danach sollte es gehen... testen kannst du es einfach mit folgendem befehl:

```
aplay /usr/kde/3.2/share/sounds/KDE_Startup_new.wav
```

gruss

steve

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

wir kommen näher....

alsamixer liefert:

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

obwohl alsasound läuft....

danke!!

----------

## _hephaistos_

also, hab jetzt alles nochmal gemacht, wie auf http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml  beschrieben.

alles funktioniert super, aber ab update-modules krieg ich fehler

das sind die fehler, die ich durch  /etc/init.d/alsasound start bekomme....

was ist da nur los???

danke im voraus

--------------------------

 * Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Using ALSA OSS emulation

 * Loading: snd-seq-oss

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol kill_fasync_Rsmp_62793317

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol create_proc_entry_Rsmp_2a95e054

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol remove_proc_entry_Rsmp_982bbedc

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol add_wait_queue_Rsmp_4a477f6b

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol __pollwait_Rsmp_75d63cb0

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol fasync_helper_Rsmp_1425f9d5

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol register_chrdev_Rsmp_33979a30

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol proc_root_Rsmp_74bff88b

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol proc_symlink_Rsmp_79ef5303

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol remove_wait_queue_Rsmp_cdaf6e28

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol register_sound_special_Rsmp_9d97243c

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: insmod snd-seq-oss failed

 * Loading: snd-pcm-oss

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol kill_fasync_Rsmp_62793317

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol create_proc_entry_Rsmp_2a95e054

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol remove_proc_entry_Rsmp_982bbedc

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol add_wait_queue_Rsmp_4a477f6b

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol __pollwait_Rsmp_75d63cb0

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol fasync_helper_Rsmp_1425f9d5

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol register_chrdev_Rsmp_33979a30

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol proc_root_Rsmp_74bff88b

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol proc_symlink_Rsmp_79ef5303

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol remove_wait_queue_Rsmp_cdaf6e28

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol register_sound_special_Rsmp_9d97243c

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: insmod snd-pcm-oss failed

 * Loading: snd-mixer-oss

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol kill_fasync_Rsmp_62793317

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol create_proc_entry_Rsmp_2a95e054

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol remove_proc_entry_Rsmp_982bbedc

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol add_wait_queue_Rsmp_4a477f6b

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol __pollwait_Rsmp_75d63cb0

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol fasync_helper_Rsmp_1425f9d5

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol register_chrdev_Rsmp_33979a30

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol proc_root_Rsmp_74bff88b

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol proc_symlink_Rsmp_79ef5303

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol remove_wait_queue_Rsmp_cdaf6e28

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol register_sound_special_Rsmp_9d97243c

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: insmod snd-mixer-oss failed

 * Loading: intel8x0

modprobe: Can't locate module intel8x0

 * Running card-dependent scripts

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers

 * Restoring Mixer Levels

cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory

----------

## steveb

warum setzt du OSS (nicht open source software, sondern open sound system) ein?

willst du nicht die alsa eigenen treiber einsetzen?

gruss

steve

ps: bin für ca eine stunde weg. melde mich später.

----------

## rockhead

 *steveb wrote:*   

> es gibt ...  bereiche die ich nicht immer verstehe (FRAUEN!! kann man die (wenn man ein mann ist) verstehen?? )

 

frauen sind wie offene bücher ... in einer nicht verständlichen sprache geschrieben

----------

## _hephaistos_

aha - da liegt der hund begraben. gut, ich probier das jetzt mal ohne alsa-oss nochmal  :Smile: 

danke einstweilen

----------

## steveb

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> aha - da liegt der hund begraben. gut, ich probier das jetzt mal ohne alsa-oss nochmal 
> 
> danke einstweilen

 poste mal deine alsa konfiguration!

gruss

steve

----------

## steveb

 *rockhead wrote:*   

> frauen sind wie offene bücher ... in einer nicht verständlichen sprache geschrieben

 der ist gut! offen und dennoch nicht verständlich  :Wink: 

aber deine aussage gilt auch für männer (aus der sicht einer frau).

gruss

steve

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

die fehler von oberhalb bekomme ich nun nicht mehr weg....

was kann ich da tun??

verflix  :Smile: 

danke

----------

## _hephaistos_

so, aus - jetzt wird der 2.6er kernel compiled  :Smile: 

mal schaun, wo ich da was drüber find...

ciao

----------

## _hephaistos_

halloa,

2.6er kernel is installiert, aber diese fehlermeldung kommt noch immer & sound geht nicht:

Error - artsmessage:

Sounder server fatal error

AudioSubSystem::handleIO:write failed

len=4092, can_write=4094, errno=32 (Broken pipe)

This might be a sound hardware/driver specific problem (see aRts FAQ) 

wie kann ich denn die ganzen sound sachen komplett entfernen und komplett neu aufsetzen?

thx

----------

## _hephaistos_

und auch die fehlermeldungen bei 

modules-update bw. update-modules (wo is da der unterschied?)

sind noch immer da....

 :Sad:  danke

----------

## steveb

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> halloa,
> 
> 2.6er kernel is installiert, aber diese fehlermeldung kommt noch immer & sound geht nicht:
> 
> Error - artsmessage:
> ...

 alsa ist im 2.6er kernel bereits integriert. du kannst ihn nicht "raus nehmen" höchstens deaktivieren.

kannst du mal posten, was du in deinem kernel an sound-sachen aktiviert hast?

```
grep "^CONFIG_SOUND\|^CONFIG_SND" /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)/.config
```

hast du auch sichergestellt, dass die module geladen werden? was bekommst du beim folgenden befehl?

```
lsmod
```

wen du es nicht als modul konfiguriert hast, wäre die ausgabe des folgenden befehls noch hilfreich:

```
dmesg
```

und wie sieht deine alsa konfiguration aus?

```
cat /etc/modules.d/alsa
```

und wie sieht deine module konfiguration aus?

```
cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

evt hast du noch überbleibsel aus alten zeiten? was bekommst du beim folgenden befehl?

```
ls /etc/modul*
```

und wie sieht es aus mit den mixer einsellungen? kannst du mal die ausgabe des folgenden befehles hier mal posten?

```
amixer
```

und wie sieht es mit den dateien in /dev aus? kannst du mal die ausgabe des folgenden befehls hier posten?

```
ls -lah /dev/snd /dev/sound /dev/audio /dev/adsp /dev/dsp /dev/*midi /dev/sequencer* /dev/mix*
```

und wie sieht es in /proc/asound aus?

```
ls -lah /proc/asound/*
```

okay... das wäre es mal für den augenblick.

gute nacht

steve

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

danke für deine bemühungen - nochmals...

grep "^CONFIG_SOUND\|^CONFIG_SND" /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)/.config

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

lsmod

snd_intel8x0           37892  0

snd_mpu401_uart        12288  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            29216  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_intel8x0m          23492  0

snd_ac97_codec         67844  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m

snd_seq_oss            39552  0

snd_seq_midi_event     12032  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                62480  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device         12168  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            57636  0

snd_pcm               103840  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc         15236  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_pcm

snd_timer              30980  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          23808  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    60900  13 snd_intel8x0,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_intel8x0m,snd_ac97_codec,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

das mit dem dmesg is auch interessant... da seh ich fehlermeldungen - aber nicht im bereich sound...

rest kommt gleich

----------

## _hephaistos_

so, hier ist der rest.... 

cat /etc/modules.d/alsa:

 Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.1 2003/08/05 21:07:55 johnm Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

die autoload modules sind leer... wusste nicht, dass man das für jeden kernel selber machen muss.... aber beim einloggen ist er gestartet (rc-update booot....)

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

ls: /dev/audio: No such file or directory

ls: /dev/adsp: No such file or directory

ls: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory

ls: /dev/*midi: No such file or directory

ls: /dev/mix*: No such file or directory

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 /proc/asound/cards

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 /proc/asound/devices

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 /proc/asound/modules

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 /proc/asound/pcm

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 /proc/asound/timers

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 /proc/asound/version

/proc/asound/oss:

total 0

dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 .

dr-xr-xr-x    4 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 ..

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 devices

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 sndstat

/proc/asound/seq:

total 0

dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 .

dr-xr-xr-x    4 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 ..

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 clients

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 drivers

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 oss

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 queues

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 timer

bash-2.05b# ls -lah /proc/asound/*

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 /proc/asound/cards

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 /proc/asound/devices

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 /proc/asound/modules

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 /proc/asound/pcm

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 /proc/asound/timers

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 /proc/asound/version

/proc/asound/oss:

total 0

dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 .

dr-xr-xr-x    4 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 ..

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 devices

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 sndstat

/proc/asound/seq:

total 0

dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 .

dr-xr-xr-x    4 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 ..

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 clients

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 drivers

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 oss

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 queues

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Apr 14 09:54 timer

----------

## steveb

da liegt der hund begraben!

```
ls: /dev/audio: No such file or directory 

ls: /dev/adsp: No such file or directory 

ls: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory 

ls: /dev/*midi: No such file or directory 

ls: /dev/mix*: No such file or directory
```

kann es sein, das bei dir devfs nicht funktioniret? denn so wie es aussieht, hast du die treiber aktiv aber keine /dev einträge...

du könntest die einträge auch von hand erstellen. dazu kann ich dir mit folgendem script helfen:

```
#!/bin/bash

[[ ! -d "/dev/snd" ]] && mkdir /dev/snd

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/controlC0" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/controlC0 c 116 0

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/hwC0D0" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/hwC0D0 c 116 4

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/hwC0D1" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/hwC0D1 c 116 5

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/hwC0D2" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/hwC0D2 c 116 6

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/hwC0D3" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/hwC0D3 c 116 7

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/midiC0D0" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/midiC0D0 c 116 8

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/midiC0D1" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/midiC0D1 c 116 9

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/midiC0D2" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/midiC0D2 c 116 10

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/midiC0D3" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/midiC0D3 c 116 11

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/midiC0D4" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/midiC0D4 c 116 12

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/midiC0D5" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/midiC0D5 c 116 13

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/midiC0D6" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/midiC0D6 c 116 14

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/midiC0D7" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/midiC0D7 c 116 15

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c c 116 24

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p c 116 16

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/pcmC0D1c" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D1c c 116 25

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/pcmC0D1p" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D1p c 116 17

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/pcmC0D2c" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D2c c 116 26

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/pcmC0D2p" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D2p c 116 18

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/pcmC0D3c" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D3c c 116 27

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/pcmC0D3p" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D3p c 116 19

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/pcmC0D4c" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D4c c 116 28

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/pcmC0D4p" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D4p c 116 20

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/pcmC0D5c" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D5c c 116 29

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/pcmC0D5p" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D5p c 116 21

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/pcmC0D6c" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D6c c 116 30

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/pcmC0D6p" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D6p c 116 22

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/pcmC0D7c" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D7c c 116 31

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/pcmC0D7p" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D7p c 116 23

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/seq" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/seq c 116 1

[[ ! -e "/dev/snd/timer" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/timer c 116 33

[[ -d "/dev/snd" ]] && chgrp audio /dev/snd/*

[[ ! -e "/dev/admmidi0" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/admmidi0 c 14 14

[[ ! -e "/dev/admmidi1" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/admmidi1 c 14 30

[[ ! -e "/dev/admmidi2" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/admmidi2 c 14 46

[[ ! -e "/dev/admmidi3" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/admmidi3 c 14 62

[[ ! -e "/dev/admmidi0" ]] && chgrp audio /dev/admmidi*

[[ ! -e "/dev/adsp0" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/adsp0 c 14 12

[[ ! -e "/dev/adsp1" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/adsp1 c 14 28

[[ ! -e "/dev/adsp2" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/adsp2 c 14 44

[[ ! -e "/dev/adsp3" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/adsp3 c 14 60

[[ ! -e "/dev/adsp0" ]] && chgrp audio /dev/adsp*

[[ ! -e "/dev/amidi0" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/amidi0 c 14 13

[[ ! -e "/dev/amidi1" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/amidi1 c 14 29

[[ ! -e "/dev/amidi2" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/amidi2 c 14 45

[[ ! -e "/dev/amidi3" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/amidi3 c 14 61

[[ ! -e "/dev/amidi0" ]] && chgrp audio /dev/amidi*

[[ ! -e "/dev/amixer0" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/amixer0 c 14 11

[[ ! -e "/dev/amixer1" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/amixer1 c 14 27

[[ ! -e "/dev/amixer2" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/amixer2 c 14 43

[[ ! -e "/dev/amixer3" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/amixer3 c 14 59

[[ ! -e "/dev/amixer0" ]] && chgrp audio /dev/amixer*

[[ ! -e "/dev/dmfm0" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/dmfm0 c 14 10

[[ ! -e "/dev/dmfm1" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/dmfm1 c 14 26

[[ ! -e "/dev/dmfm2" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/dmfm2 c 14 42

[[ ! -e "/dev/dmfm3" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/dmfm3 c 14 58

[[ ! -e "/dev/dmfm0" ]] && chgrp audio /dev/dmfm*

[[ ! -e "/dev/dmmidi0" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/dmmidi0 c 14 9

[[ ! -e "/dev/dmmidi1" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/dmmidi1 c 14 25

[[ ! -e "/dev/dmmidi2" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/dmmidi2 c 14 41

[[ ! -e "/dev/dmmidi3" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/dmmidi3 c 14 57

[[ ! -e "/dev/dmmidi0" ]] && chgrp audio /dev/dmmidi*

[[ ! -e "/dev/mixer0" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/mixer0 c 14 0

[[ ! -e "/dev/mixer1" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/mixer1 c 14 16

[[ ! -e "/dev/mixer2" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/mixer2 c 14 32

[[ ! -e "/dev/mixer3" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/mixer3 c 14 48

[[ ! -e "/dev/mixer0" ]] && chgrp audio /dev/mixer*

[[ ! -e "/dev/music" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/music c 14 8 && chgrp audio /dev/music

[[ ! -e "/dev/adsp" ]] && ln -sf /dev/adsp0 /dev/adsp

[[ ! -e "/dev/amidi" ]] && ln -s /dev/amidi0 /dev/amidi

[[ ! -e "/dev/midi" ]] && ln -s /dev/midi0 /dev/midi

[[ ! -e "/dev/sequencer2" ]] && ln -s /dev/music /dev/sequencer2

[[ ! -e "/dev/beep" ]] && mknod -m 600 /dev/beep c 10 128 && chgrp audio /dev/beep

[[ ! -e "/dev/pcaudio" ]] && mknod -m 660 /dev/pcaudio c 13 4 && chgrp audio /dev/pcaudio

[[ ! -e "/dev/pcmixer" ]] && mknod -m 660 /dev/pcmixer c 13 0 && chgrp audio /dev/pcmixer

[[ ! -e "/dev/pcsp" ]] && mknod -m 660 /dev/pcsp c 13 3 && chgrp audio /dev/pcsp

[[ ! -e "/dev/hfmodem" ]] && mknod -m 660 /dev/hfmodem c 10 145
```

lass mich wissen, ob das hilft.

gruss

steve

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo steveb,

sorry - aber das forum ist bis jetzt nicht gegangen bei mir...

funktionieren tut der sound jetzt zwar nicht, aber fehlermeldung kommt keiner mehr  :Smile:  juhuu!!

ich werd jetzt nochmal herumprobieren....

danke für deine mühen...

ciao,

stefan

----------

## steveb

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hallo steveb,
> 
> sorry - aber das forum ist bis jetzt nicht gegangen bei mir...
> 
> funktionieren tut der sound jetzt zwar nicht, aber fehlermeldung kommt keiner mehr  juhuu!!
> ...

 das wird eine zangengeburt  :Wink:   :Wink: 

ich warte auf dich...

----------

## _hephaistos_

das wird eine zangengeburt  :Wink:   :Wink: 

he he.... naja, was kann ich tun? alsa nochmal checken?

das problem ist, weil mein laptop (auf dem genoo läuft) morgen zur reparatur kommt  :Smile:  --> aber nicht wegen einem audioleiden!

das dauert sicher 1 woche oder so....

ciao einstweilen

werd den thread dann wieder aufgreifen....

----------

## steveb

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> das wird eine zangengeburt  
> 
> he he.... naja, was kann ich tun? alsa nochmal checken?
> 
> das problem ist, weil mein laptop (auf dem genoo läuft) morgen zur reparatur kommt  --> aber nicht wegen einem audioleiden!
> ...

 snüüüf... werde dich vermissen  :Wink: 

also ich habe immer ein auge auf das board. wenn du dann den thread wieder aufgreiffst, werde ich da sein.

gruss

steve

----------

## _hephaistos_

das ist super!!

wünsch dir derweilen eine schöne zeit  :Smile:  und viele audio probleme!

ciao

----------

## _hephaistos_

halloa,

so, laptop hab ich wieder:

es ist jetzt so, dass

alsamixer und /etc/init.d/alsasound start funktionieren.

nur eben kde sound UND XMMS -> bzw. 2 sounds gleichzeitig gehen noch immer nicht?

dmesg liefer nun im bezug auf sound keine fehler mehr.

danke

----------

## theche

habe absolut das geliche problem. gleicxhe karte. und auch viele sachen gehn nur ohne sound weils geblockt wird. hab das problem sogar 2mal weil 2 rechner (ein notebook, ein pc...) ich mag langsam nimmer.

----------

## mo-ca

um welches board handelt es sich hier eigentlich, wo dieser sound-chip-onboard ist ?

----------

## theche

Board scheint egal, Soundchip ist jeweils gleich und jeweils gleiches Problem

----------

## _hephaistos_

@techeche:

du hast also das selbe problem?

ich habs gelöst:

-> geht dein sound irgendwie oder geht gar nichts?

ciao

----------

## steveb

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> @techeche:
> 
> du hast also das selbe problem?
> 
> ich habs gelöst:
> ...

 was? das problem ist gelöst? wie?

gruss

Steve

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *steveb wrote:*   

> was? das problem ist gelöst? wie?

 

hi steve,

nachdem ich meinen lappi wieder gekriegt habe, hab ich mal gepostet, aber du hast nicht geantwortet  :Smile: 

darum - musste ich mir selbst helfen.

hab das system ohnehin neu bauen wollen - gesagt getan und dann alles nach dem alsa guide gemacht und es hat funktioniert.

dazu benutze ich esound, damit ich auch mehrere applikationen gleichzeitig auf /dev/sound (*G*) loslassen kann....

ciao

----------

## steveb

super  :Wink: 

ich war (bin eigendlich immernoch) total erkältet und habe nur sporadisch in das forum geblickt. na ja... hauptsache es geht nun.

gruss

steve

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

naja, dann gute besserung!!

eine frage bleibt aber eh noch: xmms kann (trotz plugin) keine midis abspielen.

hast du eine ahnung, was es da hat?

thx

----------

## steveb

habe noch nie probiert ein midi auf meiner sound karte laufen zu lassen.

kann dir hier nicht mit erfahrung helfen.

gruss

steve

----------

## theche

es sieht so aus, dass eine und nur eine (im mathematischen sinne) anwendung die soundkarte benutzen kann. meistens ist das bei mir kde. und xmms geht danbn erst nach x sekunden. was ich bräuchte wär einfach dass die einzelnen Anwendungen sich die karte irgendwie teilen...du hast was von esound erwähnt...werde mal schaun...

is genau der gleiche intel chip...wie gesagt. is das normal dass nur eine anwendung auf die soundkarte gleichzeitig zugreifen kann?

----------

